# Sticky  PA 2022 MOREL MUSHROOM CHIT CHAT



## trahn008

Couple weeks away but will be here before we know it. Happy Hunting!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Check the Georgia thread. Someone found a couple of small ones today. Had a dated receipt in the pic too.


----------



## Rippers2

trahn008 said:


> Couple weeks away but will be here before we know it. Happy Hunting!


Happy 2022, Trahn.
Glad to see you’re still active and leading some chats here. I think it’s over 15 years of chatting at this site now. This site and it’s members have changed but the morel hunt is still the same!!
Happy Hunting!


----------



## beagleboy

Just checking in. Was out for a walk today looking for some sheds and found some old lions mane that had turned brown. I figured it must have flushed a couple of weeks ago when we had all that rain. I might have lost another of my close morel areas, it changed hands and I haven't seen the property owner  to ask permission yet.


----------



## beagleboy

Just ate the last of my frozen hen of the woods, so I guess I am done eating wild mushrooms till the morels flush in central pa. That will probably be about 7 weeks if it is a normal year.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Lucky! I'm down to storebought Portobellows and such!  But, they're better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Rootch

Long time lurker, first time poster. Ive been pretty crazy into foraging the last 5 years or so and this past year was an absolute hallmark of a year for all sorts of shroom varieties including our first morel finds.

This year already I have scouted for probably close to 100 hours and nearly that many miles and have a number of places marked as high potential that I will focus my efforts this year for morels with my family as my kids are so very interested in finding their own this year.

Anyway, just wanted to say hi from central PA.


----------



## jashroomer

Rootch said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. Ive been pretty crazy into foraging the last 5 years or so and this past year was an absolute hallmark of a year for all sorts of shroom varieties including our first morel finds.
> 
> This year already I have scouted for probably close to 100 hours and nearly that many miles and have a number of places marked as high potential that I will focus my efforts this year for morels with my family as my kids are so very interested in finding their own this year.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say hi from central PA.


Glad you are joining us, and being on this board the last several years has increased my interest into foraging, good luck this season.


----------



## pchunter1231

Been out scouting some potential areas while shed hunting and think i found a few promising spots. Fingers crossed


----------



## beagleboy

I just saw two signs of spring for my area, a buzzard and a groundhog. Now they say it might snow again on Sat. Well I guess it will come when it wants to.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I live in NE Ohio about 5-6 miles from the PA border. Our forecast is calling for 4-6 inches of snow on Saturday! We have to face facts. First of all it's still Winter. Well, at least astronomical Winter. Did you know that there are different seasons depending on how you look at things? Meteorological Spring started on March 1st. Astonomical Spring doesn't start until the Vernal Equinox, March 20th!


----------



## redtop

beagleboy said:


> Just ate the last of my frozen hen of the woods, so I guess I am done eating wild mushrooms till the morels flush in central pa. That will probably be about 7 weeks if it is a normal year.


If you want to hook up for some hunting I'll show you how to preserve mushrooms a better way then freezing them! been doing them for 50 years and it's as fresh as you can get they last for years and years. here's my e-mail address: [email protected]


----------



## beagleboy

redtop said:


> If you want to hook up for some hunting I'll show you how to preserve mushrooms a better way then freezing them! been doing them for 50 years and it's as fresh as you can get they last for years and years. here's my e-mail address: [email protected]


redtop, sorry for waiting so long to get back to you. I can't commit to anything this far out.


----------



## wade

Howdy @beagleboy
Wade here...
What week does Yours start
Ours here Around Bloomington Indiana is always been Last two weeks of April thru First two weeks of May


----------



## trahn008

My plan this year is to hunt Pike County. I close on a family vacation place this Friday and will be spending alot of time in the area. Will also be hunting in New York this year. For all the years I've been hunting mushrooms I never really hunted these areas. Looking forward to explore new area with the family. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## beagleboy

wade said:


> Howdy @beagleboy
> Wade here...
> What week does Yours start
> Ours here Around Bloomington Indiana is always been Last two weeks of April thru First two weeks of May


Usually its about the same as yours. Mid April to mid May, but last year was about a week early for me. A few years ago I didn't find any until the first week in May.


----------



## wade

beagleboy said:


> Usually its about the same as yours. Mid April to mid May, but last year was about a week early for me. A few years ago I didn't find any until the first week in May.


Now not finding till the first week of May is at least a 10-days change from Normal years and years gone by...where you able to understand why?


----------



## beagleboy

wade said:


> Now not finding till the first week of May is at least a 10-days change from Normal years and years gone by...where you able to understand why?


I think it was just a year that was late. We had a late cold snap in april that I had actually fished in snow on the 15th of april. I would be able to tell you the year but my computer crashed in 2019 and I lost a lot of my records before that.


----------



## shroomsearcher

It's all weather dependent! It's been a cold Winter and Spring. March came in like a lamb, but is going out like a lion! That will delay the season providing that the Spring warm up is slow and gradual, as i hope it will be! We've had a tough winter here.And it is hanging on like grim death!


----------



## beagleboy

We are getting the rain this week and supposed to get the temps. next week. Maybe mushrooms the following week if temps stay up? I should at least start seeing ramps in my area. I haven't been scouting as much this year, mainly due to fuel prices so I will have to depend on my proven areas.


----------



## muff1nm4n17

What’s up guys shout out to ya for 2022 excited to get out there this year had lots of fun experiments this past winter started growing some different species in my basement but no morels lol


----------



## muff1nm4n17




----------



## pchunter1231

Some of my brothers friends that live in Cumberland county have started finding blacks this week. Not a lot but they are starting to pop.


----------



## redtop

beagleboy said:


> redtop, sorry for waiting so long to get back to you. I can't commit to anything this far out.


I understand, and if you do just send me a email. The season is getting closer and I am ready to start looking.


----------



## Jeff2554

@trahn008 few years back when my buddy n I went south ny the 80, it was April 12th when we found a bunch of blacks. Anything getting close south of williamsport?


----------



## picken-pete

trahn008 said:


> Couple weeks away but will be here before we know it. Happy Hunting!


----------



## mr_coffee

pchunter1231 said:


> Some of my brothers friends that live in Cumberland county have started finding blacks this week. Not a lot but they are starting to pop.


Good to know. I've only been off the trail twice this month. Last year's spot hasn't popped yet.


----------



## trahn008

Jeff it's still early here South of 80. I think about 2 weeks away before I get out looking. Been a slow warm up this year, which is good IMAO. Happy Hunting!


----------



## shroomsearcher

I live in NE OH, but hunt in NW PA on my fish & game club. In fact, the western border of our club is on the state line. It's in Lawrence Co. I went out to look at a local woods just to see what was happening. It turns out that is was not much! Very little green in the woods around here. Absolutely no evidence of may apples, just little tufts of grass here and there. We have a little way to go.


----------



## DanCB

shroomsearcher said:


> I live in NE OH, but hunt in NW PA on my fish & game club. In fact, the western border of our club is on the state line. It's in Lawrence Co. I went out to look at a local woods just to see what was happening. It turns out that is was not much! Very little green in the woods around here. Absolutely no evidence of may apples, just little tufts of grass here and there. We have a little way to go.


I'm in the northern edge of SE PA and seeing much the same here. As of Saturday, northern slopes have mayapples barely emerging. Southern slopes have mayapples a few inches high. Bloodroot has just started to flower and spicebush hasn't greened up yet. It might be a short, hopefully intense, season.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Actually, I've never found a morel before early May in this area. We get quite a bit of "lake effect" from Lake Erie. It got cold enough to freeze for the ice fishers, so the water is still pretty cold. It significantly impacts our climate here. I was just out to have a look. I was late last year, and don't want to be again this year. Plus, I have never found a black morel, and that's kind of on my bucket list.


----------



## beagleboy

Last year i picked my first mushrooms on April 19, it sure isn't going to happen this year. Supposed to get some snow this afternoon and tonight. I have been waiting for the members in the southwest corner of the state to post, but I guess they are late this year too.


----------



## pchunter1231

I went looking this weekend in Perry to some of the early spots and nothing yet.


----------



## beagleboy

This snow should help, as it melts most of it will filter into the ground and not just run off. I have an inch in my yard already and it looks like more in the woods behind my house. April snow makes the Mycelium grow. Just a little play on April showers bring May flowers.


----------



## pchunter1231

beagleboy said:


> This snow should help, as it melts most of it will filter into the ground and not just run off. I have an inch in my yard already and it looks like more in the woods behind my house. April snow makes the Mycelium grow. Just a little play on April showers bring May flowers.


I have almost 3 inches at my house


----------



## Donkey Caulk

Hey everybody! Anyone near northern cambria county? Im justbwondering if theyre up yet. My buddy and i have been from barnesboro to burnside on 219, from hastings to westover on 36, and a lot of the backroads in between, and havent found anything. Hope youns are having better luck than us. Its like antartica up here with the damn snow.


----------



## johnboy696

pchunter1231 said:


> Some of my brothers friends that live in Cumberland county have started finding blacks this week. Not a lot but they are starting to pop.


Whatcha find them under? Same types as yellows?


----------



## pchunter1231

johnboy696 said:


> Whatcha find them under? Same types as yellows?


Big Tulips


----------



## johnboy696

pchunter1231 said:


> Big Tulips


Glad to hear! IM not too good with bark ID but they are pretty common by me. Our ash has the EAB and DED murdered that species as well so trying to focus on those was looking to be “needle in haystack” for me. I can tell a shagbark hickory easy enough 😂 but a lot of trees have a diamond shape pattern to the bark. Trying to use leaf litter and a trees growth characteristics to aid me. Unless I’m doing something wrong….. it’s hard. 🫠


----------



## beagleboy

johnboy, here's a little trick to identify tulip poplars in early spring. They have the old pods still on the small branches from last fall. Just look up and you can tell them from a long way off. I posted a few pictures a couple years back if you want to see what they look like. It's a foolproof way to tell. I can actually tell driving down the road.


----------



## beagleboy

pchunter1231 said:


> I have almost 3 inches at my house


Thats the amount I ended up with.


----------



## johnboy696

beagleboy said:


> johnboy, here's a little trick to identify tulip poplars in early spring. They have the old pods still on the small branches from last fall. Just look up and you can tell them from a long way off. I posted a few pictures a couple years back if you want to see what they look like. It's a foolproof way to tell. I can actually tell driving down the road.


Ideas on what type this is? In my yard is half dead was gonna try to put a motel slurry all around it. Lots of trees to me have the diamond shape bark. Hickory seems to have super deep diamond bark. Also has anyone found them under a choke cherry tree?


----------



## beagleboy

johnboy696 said:


> Ideas on what type this is? In my yard is half dead was gonna try to put a motel slurry all around it. Lots of trees to me have the diamond shape bark. Hickory seems to have super deep diamond bark. Also has anyone found them under a choke cherry tree?
> View attachment 42014
> View attachment 42014


I can't see any pods on that tree. I have trouble with identifying trees from pictures. The one to the left is a maple, but that one doesn't look quite like a poplar, it might be because it is half dead. The morels I find around poplars are usually around large healthy trees. I have one choke cherry tree I find at most years but that is the only one I have ever found any at.


----------



## Rippers2

johnboy696 said:


> Ideas on what type this is? In my yard is half dead was gonna try to put a motel slurry all around it. Lots of trees to me have the diamond shape bark. Hickory seems to have super deep diamond bark. Also has anyone found them under a choke cherry tree?
> View attachment 42014
> View attachment 42014


I’m not very good with ID from pic either… but kinda looks like a walnut.


----------



## Rippers2

beagleboy said:


> Last year i picked my first mushrooms on April 19, it sure isn't going to happen this year. Supposed to get some snow this afternoon and tonight. I have been waiting for the members in the southwest corner of the state to post, but I guess they are late this year too.


Beagle… 
I generally hunt South Allegheny and North Washington Counties. There are tiny morels to be found but I’m not bothering to go gathering until middle next week or even later.
I have some proven local indicators that are just starting to show signs of life. I’d say we are about 10 days behind normal this year.


----------



## beagleboy

Rippers2 said:


> Beagle…
> I generally hunt South Allegheny and North Washington Counties. There are tiny morels to be found but I’m not bothering to go gathering until middle next week or even later.
> I have some proven local indicators that are just starting to show signs of life. I’d say we are about 10 days behind normal this year.


That's what I saw in my area too. I didn't look too hard for fear of stepping on some that hadn't poked through the leaves yet. I agree with you that tree does look like a walnut.


----------



## Rippers2

beagleboy said:


> That's what I saw in my area too. I didn't look too hard for fear of stepping on some that hadn't poked through the leaves yet. I agree with you that tree does look like a walnut.


What county do you hunt?


----------



## beagleboy

Rippers2 said:


> What county do you hunt?


Mifflin, Snyder, and Juniata. Snyder mostly.


----------



## NEtrek

Finally! Out and about today. Near Harrisburg


----------



## johnboy696

SWEEEEET! That bottom most one in the pic on the dry side, like it passed it’s prime already? What tree did you find them under and what was the terrain like?


----------



## johnboy696

NEtrek said:


> Finally! Out and about today. Near Harrisburg
> View attachment 42061


If that’s all I even get for this year I’d be happy for that. 😂 took me years to finally see a ruffed grouse flush. Sadly CT isn’t sounding too great for morels or the game bird. 🫤


----------



## johnboy696

Are these two blacks and a yellow?


----------



## NEtrek

johnboy696 said:


> SWEEEEET! That bottom most one in the pic on the dry side, like it passed it’s prime already? What tree did you find them under and what was the terrain like?


Soil temp was 57ish
South facing slope 
Right above a stream 
Looked like maybe an ash, it was pretty rotted out, lots of dead leaves surrounding. Ground was pretty moist.


----------



## NEtrek

johnboy696 said:


> Are these two blacks and a yellow?


Not even sure if they are passed. I moved from Missouri bout four years ago and I haven’t hunted morels in probably seven years. So I guess my “finally” is exaggerated.


----------



## johnboy696

NEtrek said:


> Soil temp was 57ish
> South facing slope
> Right above a stream
> Looked like maybe an ash, it was pretty rotted out, lots of dead leaves surrounding. Ground was pretty moist.


Do you have a blanket of leaves? Some sections of woods I have tend to have a 6” blanket over it all. So they could be there just extremely hidden. Or maybe they come up later due to the insular I’ve layer 🤔 time for the footwork I guess😋


----------



## NEtrek

johnboy696 said:


> If that’s all I even get for this year I’d be happy for that. 😂 took me years to finally see a ruffed grouse flush. Sadly CT isn’t sounding too great for morels or the game bird. 🫤


Oh, and I used Pennsylvania prescribed fire map to search last years fires. When I used to go out regularly I always had luck in those areas .

parts are pretty thick with leaves. These Three were in probably about three inches ofleaves. Just barely the tops were poking out.


----------



## packratjim




----------



## packratjim

Huntington county under tulip poplars


----------



## packratjim




----------



## packratjim




----------



## Artman9865

Hello all nice to see groups like these. So my wife loves these morel mushrooms but I am having a terribly tough time finding them here in pennsylvania I am only looking for a few because she only eats them so I don't need very many I don't like any kind of mushrooms if anyone can help me out with finding a few I would greatly appreciate your kindness and assistance im going to go out here around gettys urg tommorow and hope to finally stumble upon some. Thank you and hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Artman9865 said:


> Hello all nice to see groups like these. So my wife loves these morel mushrooms but I am having a terribly tough time finding them here in pennsylvania I am only looking for a few because she only eats them so I don't need very many I don't like any kind of mushrooms if anyone can help me out with finding a few I would greatly appreciate your kindness and assistance im going to go out here around gettys urg tommorow and hope to finally stumble upon some. Thank you and hope everyone has a great day!


Welcome to the Group @Artman9865 Not familiar w/your area but I'd recommend reading older posts in the PA threads.. Lotsa good info. Also check the posts of other state threads in your region( if Ya have the time even outside your region). Info contained within these threads are invaluable! Hey, even if You dont find any for the wife, a hike out in nature is always worth it! Enjoy & Wish You Well in the Hunt! 🍄


----------



## Donkey Caulk

Not morels! But i found some fatwood and dried pine for fire building. The shrooms wont be up for another few days in northern cambria county/indiana county/clearfield county.


----------



## pchunter1231

I thought for sure i would find at least 1 today. I put on almost 10 miles of boot leather today checking early, prime and my later spots. The only mushrooms i found today from a distant looked like half free around an elm but whatever they were, they were a close resemblance.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Artman9865 said:


> Hello all nice to see groups like these. So my wife loves these morel mushrooms but I am having a terribly tough time finding them here in pennsylvania I am only looking for a few because she only eats them so I don't need very many I don't like any kind of mushrooms if anyone can help me out with finding a few I would greatly appreciate your kindness and assistance im going to go out here around gettys urg tommorow and hope to finally stumble upon some. Thank you and hope everyone has a great day!


Wait a minute! You don't eat them (and why not?), but she does. Does she at least accompany you on the hunt? I would strongly urge you to make that suggestion. Two pairs of eyes are better than one.


----------



## MiLilWinmil

My husband loves to eat them but hates to help me hunt and really hates to hike. 🤣 But I tell him if he's wants to eat them, he's gotta hush up, and lace up. And while he really hates the leg work, he is really good at spotting them. So I fully agree. If they want to eat them, they gotta help!


shroomsearcher said:


> Wait a minute! You don't eat them (and why not?), but she does. Does she at least accompany you on the hunt? I would strongly urge you to make that suggestion. Two pairs of eyes are better than one.


----------



## fetzer222

Central PA is finally poppin! Warm weather along with some rain and here they are. 5 so far today and looking for more a little later. What a great way to start the day!


----------



## Bratmichaels

Hi everyone! I’m newish to the Berks county area and was wondering if anyone on here has ever had luck at blue marsh?? I’ve put in MILES and but no luck. I moved from Virginia and when I lived there I had a spot I could get hundreds and now the past two years living here I haven’t found anything and it sucks. At least I found some ramps the other day.


----------



## trahn008

Blue Marsh isn't a destination for morels IMOA.. But check the tailwater area...


----------



## Bratmichaels

trahn008 said:


> Blue Marsh isn't a destination for morels IMOA.. But check the tailwater area...


If my tailwater you mean the tulpy then I’ll have to try a different spot. Last time I tried a stretch there it was overgrown with some invasive plant


----------



## redtop

pchunter1231 said:


> I thought for sure i would find at least 1 today. I put on almost 10 miles of boot leather today checking early, prime and my later spots. The only mushrooms i found today from a distant looked like half free around an elm but whatever they were, they were a close resemblance.


I was out also and found only 5 half frees and put some miles on. I think another week they should be popping it's definitely to cold and this weather is totally crazy!


----------



## packratjim

Bratmichaels said:


> Hi everyone! I’m newish to the Berks county area and was wondering if anyone on here has ever had luck at blue marsh?? I’ve put in MILES and but no luck. I moved from Virginia and when I lived there I had a spot I could get hundreds and now the past two years living here I haven’t found anything and it sucks. At least I found some ramps the other day.


Check out the gas line that cuts through Texter Mountain. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Bratmichaels

packratjim said:


> Check out the gas line that cuts through Texter Mountain. Best of luck to you.


I was already planning on hiking texter tomorrow before I saw this. Thanks man!


----------



## pchunter1231

found about 10 greys last night. Only one was big enough to pick. Letting the others grow a bit


----------



## muff1nm4n17

Found some yesterday clarion county bout 250 in 4 different spots


----------



## Nuggetman

Finally there just poping up in Elk County


----------



## Jeff2554

Tioga county still cooking. Look at morel imprint


----------



## Jeff2554




----------



## guff76

Jeff2554 said:


> View attachment 43441
> 
> View attachment 43439
> Tioga county still cooking. Look at morel imprint
> View attachment 43440


Was there a morel growing in or around that ?


----------



## Artman9865

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Welcome to the Group @Artman9865 Not familiar w/your area but I'd recommend reading older posts in the PA threads.. Lotsa good info. Also check the posts of other state threads in your region( if Ya have the time even outside your region). Info contained within these threads are invaluable! Hey, even if You dont find any for the wife, a hike out in nature is always worth it! Enjoy & Wish You Well in the Hunt! We





HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Welcome to the Group @Artman9865 Not familiar w/your area but I'd recommend reading older posts in the PA threads.. Lotsa good info. Also check the posts of other state threads in your region( if Ya have the time even outside your region). Info contained within these threads are invaluable! Hey, even if You dont find any for the wife, a hike out in nature is always worth it! Enjoy & Wish You Well in the Hunt! 🍄


We have been traveling around quite a bit looking no luck yet, we have tried a few different counties, northumberland, montour, comlumbia just no luck still have my fingers crossed.


----------

